
A secret Dutch mole aided the CIA and Mossad's 2007 Stuxnet cyber attack on Iran - GiulioS
https://secalerts.co/article/secret-dutch-mole-aided-cia-and-mossad-stuxnet-cyber-attack-on-iran/9824863a
======
sterlind
"August 1945" is a bit of a stretch. Cyberattacks can be severely devastating
(for instance, if Russia had opted to spin Ukraine's generators out of phase
when they attacked with DarkEnergy, they could have literally destroyed the
power grid), and it's hard to objectively gauge impact of things like the DNC
leaks, but subtle sabotage and espionage are old tools of tradecraft, and it
was inevitable that nation-state APTs would emerge.

It's fascinating to learn more of how these attacks work though, and how human
assets are used alongside cutting-edge zerodays.

------
ryacko
All the Iranian enrichment tubes are manufactured by Siemens.

It might be as simple as barring Siemens from selling to Iran.

[https://new.siemens.com/ir/en.html](https://new.siemens.com/ir/en.html)

